# Have to manually restart dhcpcd after suspend

## stardotstar

Hi all,

When I resume from suspend at the moment I find that my wpa_supp configuration handles the resumption of an association  and provisioning of an IP just fine but the nameservices don't work.

I tried down up the interface and same thing, I tried to restart openvpn to see if it was blocking somehow and got the error that openvpn couldn't be stopped;

```
Jul 23 19:25:25 xps15 kernel: [ 5884.876679] wlp2s0: associated

xps15 /home/will/.config # /etc/init.d/dhcpcd status

 * status: started

xps15 /home/will/.config # ifconfig wlp2s0 down

xps15 /home/will/.config # ifconfig wlp2s0 up

xps15 /home/will/.config # ifconfig

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 24  bytes 1116 (1.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 24  bytes 1116 (1.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

tun0: flags=4305<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,NOARP,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.67.10.6  netmask 255.255.255.255  destination 10.67.10.5

        unspec 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  txqueuelen 100  (UNSPEC)

        RX packets 2337  bytes 1638537 (1.5 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4036  bytes 823285 (803.9 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 1325 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp2s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.31  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        ether 9c:b6:d0:de:75:a3  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 12449  bytes 4129750 (3.9 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 1238  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4200  bytes 1271646 (1.2 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

xps15 /home/will/.config # host google.ciom

^Cxps15 /home/will/.config # host google.com

^Cxps15 /home/will/.config # /etc/init.d/dhcpcd restart

 * samba -> stop: smbd ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * samba -> stop: nmbd ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Stopping openvpn ...

 * start-stop-daemon: 1 process refused to stop                                                              [ !! ]

 * ERROR: openvpn failed to stop

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Stopping dropbox ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * ERROR: cannot stop dhcpcd as openvpn is still up

xps15 /home/will/.config #  * Mounting network filesystems ...                                               [ ok ]

 * samba -> start: smbd ...

 * Starting dropbox ...

 * Detaching to start `/opt/bin/dropbox' ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

xps15 /home/will/.config # host google.com

google.com has address 216.58.217.110

google.com has IPv6 address 2607:f8b0:4004:80c::200e

google.com mail is handled by 30 alt2.aspmx.l.google.com.

google.com mail is handled by 40 alt3.aspmx.l.google.com.

google.com mail is handled by 10 aspmx.l.google.com.

google.com mail is handled by 50 alt4.aspmx.l.google.com.

google.com mail is handled by 20 alt1.aspmx.l.google.com.

```

what does this look like?

Manually restarting dhcpcd did the trick but I see that openvpn - in whatever state it ended up in is certainly inactive.

So drilling down on openvpn seems to show that it doesn't want to play anymore - after suspend/resume or something else? 

I don't know what else to report on but here's a start:

```
xps15 /home/will/.config # /etc/init.d/openvpn status

 * status: inactive

xps15 /home/will/.config # /etc/init.d/openvpn sto[

 * openvpn: unknown function `sto['

xps15 /home/will/.config # /etc/init.d/openvpn stop

 * Stopping openvpn ...

 * start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found                                                            [ ok ]

xps15 /home/will/.config # /etc/init.d/openvpn start

 * Starting openvpn ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * WARNING: openvpn has started, but is inactive

xps15 /home/will/.config # /etc/init.d/openvpn --help

Usage: openvpn [options] stop | start | restart | describe | zap

Options: [ dDsSvl:ZChqVv ]

  -d, --debug                       set xtrace when running the script

  -Z, --dry-run                     show what would be done

  -s, --ifstarted                   only run commands when started

  -S, --ifstopped                   only run commands when stopped

  -D, --nodeps                      ignore dependencies

  -l, --lockfd <arg>                fd of the exclusive lock from rc

  -h, --help                        Display this help output

  -C, --nocolor                     Disable color output

  -V, --version                     Display software version

  -v, --verbose                     Run verbosely

  -q, --quiet                       Run quietly (repeat to suppress errors)

xps15 /home/will/.config # 

xps15 /home/will/.config # /etc/init.d/openvpn -v restart

 * Executing: /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /etc/init.d/openvpn stop

 * Stopping openvpn ...

 * Will stop /usr/sbin/openvpn

 * Will stop PID in pidfile `/var/run/openvpn.pid'

 * Will stop processes of `/usr/sbin/openvpn'

 * Sending signal 15 to PID 14532 ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14532 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14532 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Executing: /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /etc/init.d/openvpn start

 * Starting openvpn ...

 * start-stop-daemon: fopen `/var/run/openvpn.pid': No such file or directory

 * Detaching to start `/usr/sbin/openvpn' ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * WARNING: openvpn has started, but is inactive

xps15 /home/will]/.config # 

```

```
xps15 /home/will/.config # ps aux |grep openvpn

root     14639  0.0  0.0  24632  4880 ?        Ss   19:46   0:00 /usr/sbin/openvpn --config /etc/openvpn/openvpn.conf --writepid /var/run/openvpn.pid --daemon --setenv SVCNAME openvpn --cd /etc/openvpn --up-delay --up-restart --script-security 2 --up /etc/openvpn/up.sh --down-pre --down /etc/openvpn/down.sh --setenv PEER_DNS yes

root     14684  0.0  0.0  10928  2080 pts/0    S+   19:48   0:00 grep --colour=auto openvpn

xps15 /home/will/.config # 

```

TIA,Will

----------

## charles17

 which command did you use to suspend?

 are you having both dhcpcd and wpa_supplicant in the same runlevel?

 delete /var/log/messages

 do the s2ram

 (wait a minute)

 (do what's needed to resume and watch on CTRL+ALT+F12)

 wgetpaste /var/log/messages and post the url here

----------

## szatox

```
 * ERROR: cannot stop dhcpcd as openvpn is still up

xps15 /home/will/.config #  * Mounting network filesystems ...                                               [ ok ]

 * samba -> start: smbd ... 
```

How 'bout stopping openvpn, then restarting dhcpcd and then starting openvpn again?

I wonder why it didn't happen automagically though. Dependencies should take openvpn down rather than simply report it's still up.

Also, power management tools provide hooks for running scripts on events. E.g. you can create a suspend hook that will run after resume.

----------

## stardotstar

yeah, no, openvpn doesn't seem to want to stop either way.  And now I'm not so sure that it's suspend so muich as any kind of acpi event - just came back after it had gone to screensaver/lock and DNS was unresponsive again.  same symptoms virtually.

```
xps15 /home/will/.config # host google.com

;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached

xps15 /home/will/.config # ^C

xps15 /home/will/.config # ifconfig

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 28  bytes 1232 (1.2 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 28  bytes 1232 (1.2 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

tun0: flags=4305<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,NOARP,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.92.10.6  netmask 255.255.255.255  destination 10.92.10.5

        unspec 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  txqueuelen 100  (UNSPEC)

        RX packets 36965  bytes 50152539 (47.8 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 21114  bytes 1734092 (1.6 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp2s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.31  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        ether 9c:b6:d0:de:75:a3  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 60395  bytes 61360360 (58.5 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 2267  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 26829  bytes 5699222 (5.4 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

xps15 /home/will/.config # cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by dhcpcd from wlp2s0.dhcp

nameserver 209.222.18.222

nameserver 209.222.18.218

nameserver 198.142.152.164

nameserver 198.142.152.165

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

xps15 /home/will/.config # /etc/init.d/openvpn status

 * status: inactive

xps15 /home/will/.config # /etc/init.d/openvpn stop

 * Stopping openvpn ...

 * start-stop-daemon: 1 process refused to stop                                                              [ !! ]

 * ERROR: openvpn failed to stop

xps15 /home/will/.config # service dhcpcd restart

 * samba -> stop: smbd ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * samba -> stop: nmbd ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Stopping openvpn ...

 * start-stop-daemon: 1 process refused to stop                                                              [ !! ]

 * ERROR: openvpn failed to stop

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Stopping dropbox ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * ERROR: cannot stop dhcpcd as openvpn is still up

xps15 /home/will/.config #  * samba -> start: smbd ...

 * Mounting network filesystems ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Starting dropbox ...

 * Detaching to start `/opt/bin/dropbox' ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

^C

xps15 /home/will/.config # service -v dhcpcd restart

 * Executing: /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /etc/init.d/samba stop

 * samba -> stop: smbd ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * samba -> stop: nmbd ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Executing: /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /etc/init.d/openvpn stop

 * Stopping openvpn ...

 * Will stop /usr/sbin/openvpn

 * Will stop PID in pidfile `/var/run/openvpn.pid'

 * Will stop processes of `/usr/sbin/openvpn'

 * Sending signal 15 to PID 14639 ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

...                              

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 ...

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 14639 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * start-stop-daemon: 1 process refused to stop                                                              [ !! ]

 * ERROR: openvpn failed to stop

 * Executing: /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /etc/init.d/netmount stop

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Executing: /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /etc/init.d/dropbox stop

 * Stopping dropbox ...

 * Will stop PID in pidfile `/home/will/.dropbox/dropbox.pid'

 * Sending signal 15 to PID 2766 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 2766 ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 * ERROR: cannot stop dhcpcd as openvpn is still up

xps15 /home/will/.config #  * Executing: /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /etc/init.d/dropbox start

 * Executing: /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /etc/init.d/samba start

 * Executing: /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /etc/init.d/netmount start

 * Starting dropbox ...

 * Detaching to start `/opt/bin/dropbox' ...

 * Mounting network filesystems ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 * samba -> start: smbd ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 

xps15 /home/will/.config # 

xps15 /home/will/.config # 

xps15 /home/will/.config # host googe.com

googe.com has address 162.243.10.151

```

I'll do the /var/log/messages test now.  Thanks for the suggestiion.

W

----------

## stardotstar

OK wierd - I moved messages to messages.old and did an s2ram waited a few miniutes and she came back - network working and no messages at all - only standard out "

```
xps15 /var/log # mv messages messages.old

xps15 /var/log # cat messages

cat: messages: No such file or directory

xps15 /var/log # ls

ConsoleKit      Xorg.2.log.old  daemon.log        genkernel.log  mail.info     nullmailer      sddm.log

Xorg.0.log      Xorg.3.log      debug             kern.log       mail.log      pm-suspend.log  syslog

Xorg.0.log.old  Xorg.3.log.old  dmesg             lastlog        mail.warn     portage         tallylog

Xorg.1.log      auth.log        emerge-fetch.log  lpr.log        messages.old  samba           user.log

Xorg.2.log      cups            emerge.log        mail.err       mysql         sandbox         wtmp

xps15 /var/log # s2ram 

KMS graphics driver is in use, skipping quirks.

xps15 /var/log # cat messages

cat: messages: No such file or directory

xps15 /var/log # 

```

----------

## charles17

 which command did you use to suspend?

 are you having both dhcpcd and wpa_supplicant in the same runlevel?

 *stardotstar wrote:*   

> OK wierd - I moved messages to messages.old and did an s2ram waited a few miniutes and she came back - network working and no messages at all - only standard out "
> 
> 

 

Edit:

Apologies! Moving the log file is a bad idea.  But much simpler: Check dmesg from the time of resume.

Edit:

Regarding the vpn problems, I suggest you temporarily disable (rc-update del) that service and test suspending and resuming without vpn.Last edited by charles17 on Sun Jul 23, 2017 8:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Most system loggers do not reopen their files without good cause.  If you move messages to a new name and do not restart the logger, then it keeps writing to that new name.  You need to tell it to reopen messages for it to move to the new file.

Please capture, both before and after suspend, the output of ip a ; ip r ; ping -c 1 ip-of-local-router.

----------

## stardotstar

OK, resuming this testing now.  Thanks for the informations.

I am disabling openvpn.

restarting the messaging system and here is the info requested>

```
xps15 /home/will # rc-service openvpn stop

 * Stopping openvpn ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

xps15 /home/will # rc-update del openvpn

 * service openvpn removed from runlevel default

xps15 /home/will # rc-service sysklogd restart

 * sysklogd -> stop: klogd ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * sysklogd -> stop: syslogd ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * sysklogd -> start: syslogd ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * sysklogd -> start: klogd ...                                                                              [ ok ]

xps15 /home/will # cat /var/log/messages

Jul 26 15:06:19 xps15 syslogd 1.5.1: restart.

Jul 26 15:06:20 xps15 kernel: klogd 1.5.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started.

Jul 26 15:06:20 xps15 kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-4.12.3_pappy_mcfae-xps15-v1.1

Jul 26 15:06:20 xps15 kernel: Inspecting /usr/src/linux/System.map

Jul 26 15:06:20 xps15 kernel: Cannot find map file.

Jul 26 15:06:20 xps15 kernel: Loaded 108564 symbols from 10 modules.

xps15 /home/will # ip a

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1000

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 brd 127.255.255.255 scope host lo

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

2: wlp2s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 9c:b6:d0:de:75:a3 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 192.168.0.31/24 brd 192.168.0.255 scope global wlp2s0

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

xps15 /home/will # ip r

default via 192.168.0.1 dev wlp2s0  src 192.168.0.31  metric 302 

192.168.0.0/24 dev wlp2s0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.0.31  metric 302 

xps15 /home/will # ping -c 1 192.168.0.1

PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=34.7 ms

--- 192.168.0.1 ping statistics ---

1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 34.745/34.745/34.745/0.000 ms

xps15 /home/will # 

```

suspending now...

So I did it with openvpn off and there was no problem - so I repreated the test with openvpn running and then I had to restart dhcpcd - so this appears to be an openvpn related issue - let me know if you can see anythjing interesting in the stdout

```
xps15 /home/will # cat /var/log/messages

Jul 26 15:06:19 xps15 syslogd 1.5.1: restart.

Jul 26 15:06:20 xps15 kernel: klogd 1.5.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started.

Jul 26 15:06:20 xps15 kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-4.12.3_pappy_mcfae-xps15-v1.1

Jul 26 15:06:20 xps15 kernel: Inspecting /usr/src/linux/System.map

Jul 26 15:06:20 xps15 kernel: Cannot find map file.

Jul 26 15:06:20 xps15 kernel: Loaded 108564 symbols from 10 modules.

Jul 26 15:08:25 xps15 root: ACPI event unhandled: button/lid LID close

Jul 26 15:08:26 xps15 kernel: [232055.811508] PM: Syncing filesystems ... done.

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232056.058401] Freezing user space processes ... (elapsed 0.001 seconds) done.

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232056.059706] OOM killer disabled.

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232056.059706] Freezing remaining freezable tasks ... (elapsed 0.001 seconds) done.

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232056.060847] Suspending console(s) (use no_console_suspend to debug)

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232056.060963] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232056.099922] ACPI : EC: event blocked

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.239923] PM: suspend of devices complete after 1178.982 msecs

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.255862] PM: late suspend of devices complete after 15.937 msecs

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.256009] ACPI : EC: interrupt blocked

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.257792] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: System wakeup enabled by ACPI

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.306414] PM: noirq suspend of devices complete after 50.551 msecs

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.306612] ACPI: Preparing to enter system sleep state S3

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.310690] ACPI : EC: EC stopped

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.310691] PM: Saving platform NVS memory

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.310733] Disabling non-boot CPUs ...

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.320068] smpboot: CPU 1 is now offline

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.325356] ACPI: Low-level resume complete

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.325466] ACPI : EC: EC started

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.325466] PM: Restoring platform NVS memory

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.326252] Suspended for 648.000 seconds

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.326302] Enabling non-boot CPUs ...

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.329165] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.329166] smpboot: Booting Node 0 Processor 1 APIC 0x2

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.329787]  cache: parent cpu1 should not be sleeping

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.329815] intel_pstate: Disabling energy efficiency optimization

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.329873] CPU1 is up

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.330994] ACPI: Waking up from system sleep state S3

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.850582] ACPI : EC: interrupt unblocked

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.862923] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.873904] PM: noirq resume of devices complete after 23.399 msecs

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.886477] PM: early resume of devices complete after 12.466 msecs

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.886514] ACPI : EC: event unblocked

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.891907] rtc_cmos 00:02: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.958432] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: port 11 resume PLC timeout

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.987428] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: port 8 resume PLC timeout

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232058.016707] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: port 6 resume PLC timeout

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232058.200499] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 4 SControl 300)

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232058.295974] usb 1-7: reset full-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232058.619939] usb 1-9: reset full-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232058.755074] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Unknown eventid: 90118

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232058.996057] usb 1-12: reset high-speed USB device number 5 using xhci_hcd

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.101013] psmouse serio1: synaptics: queried max coordinates: x [..5664], y [..4646]

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.134920] psmouse serio1: synaptics: queried min coordinates: x [1278..], y [1206..]

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.199671] PM: resume of devices complete after 1313.190 msecs

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.199894] acpi LNXPOWER:16: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.199955] acpi LNXPOWER:15: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200014] acpi LNXPOWER:14: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200075] acpi LNXPOWER:13: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200133] acpi LNXPOWER:12: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200192] acpi LNXPOWER:11: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200251] acpi LNXPOWER:10: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200309] acpi LNXPOWER:0f: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200370] acpi LNXPOWER:0e: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200428] acpi LNXPOWER:0d: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200487] acpi LNXPOWER:0c: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200546] acpi LNXPOWER:0b: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200605] acpi LNXPOWER:0a: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200663] acpi LNXPOWER:09: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200722] acpi LNXPOWER:08: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200783] acpi LNXPOWER:07: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200842] acpi LNXPOWER:06: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200901] acpi LNXPOWER:05: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200959] acpi LNXPOWER:04: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.201025] acpi LNXPOWER:03: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.201068] OOM killer enabled.

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.201068] Restarting tasks ... done.

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 root: ACPI event unhandled: button/lid LID open

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 root: ACPI event unhandled: battery PNP0C0A:00 00000081 00000001

Jul 26 15:19:18 xps15 kernel: [232059.753045] [drm] RC6 on

Jul 26 15:19:22 xps15 kernel: [232064.139813] wlp2s0: authenticate with 58:6d:8f:7a:0d:38

Jul 26 15:19:22 xps15 kernel: [232064.206466] wlp2s0: send auth to 58:6d:8f:7a:0d:38 (try 1/3)

Jul 26 15:19:22 xps15 kernel: [232064.208151] wlp2s0: authenticated

Jul 26 15:19:22 xps15 kernel: [232064.208801] wlp2s0: associate with 58:6d:8f:7a:0d:38 (try 1/3)

Jul 26 15:19:22 xps15 kernel: [232064.212191] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 58:6d:8f:7a:0d:38 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=4)

Jul 26 15:19:22 xps15 kernel: [232064.214177] wlp2s0: associated

xps15 /home/will # host google.com 

google.com has address 172.217.6.206

google.com has IPv6 address 2404:6800:4006:804::200e

google.com mail is handled by 30 alt2.aspmx.l.google.com.

google.com mail is handled by 50 alt4.aspmx.l.google.com.

google.com mail is handled by 10 aspmx.l.google.com.

google.com mail is handled by 40 alt3.aspmx.l.google.com.

google.com mail is handled by 20 alt1.aspmx.l.google.com.

xps15 /home/will # rc-service openvpn start

 * Starting openvpn ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * WARNING: openvpn has started, but is inactive

xps15 /home/will # rc-service openvpn restart

 * Stopping openvpn ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting openvpn ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * WARNING: openvpn has started, but is inactive

xps15 /home/will # host google.com

google.com has address 64.233.177.100

google.com has address 64.233.177.138

google.com has address 64.233.177.113

google.com has address 64.233.177.101

google.com has address 64.233.177.139

google.com has address 64.233.177.102

google.com mail is handled by 40 alt3.aspmx.l.google.com.

google.com mail is handled by 30 alt2.aspmx.l.google.com.

google.com mail is handled by 50 alt4.aspmx.l.google.com.

google.com mail is handled by 20 alt1.aspmx.l.google.com.

google.com mail is handled by 10 aspmx.l.google.com.

xps15 /home/will # ip a

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1000

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 brd 127.255.255.255 scope host lo

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

2: wlp2s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 9c:b6:d0:de:75:a3 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 192.168.0.31/24 brd 192.168.0.255 scope global wlp2s0

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

6: tun0: <POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST,NOARP,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UNKNOWN group default qlen 100

    link/none 

    inet 10.41.10.6 peer 10.41.10.5/32 scope global tun0

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

xps15 /home/will # ip r

0.0.0.0/1 via 10.41.10.5 dev tun0 

default via 192.168.0.1 dev wlp2s0  src 192.168.0.31  metric 302 

10.41.10.1 via 10.41.10.5 dev tun0 

10.41.10.5 dev tun0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.41.10.6 

128.0.0.0/1 via 10.41.10.5 dev tun0 

137.59.252.204 via 192.168.0.1 dev wlp2s0 

192.168.0.0/24 dev wlp2s0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.0.31  metric 302 

xps15 /home/will # ping -c 1 192.168.0.1

PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=2.77 ms

--- 192.168.0.1 ping statistics ---

1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 2.775/2.775/2.775/0.000 ms

xps15 /home/will # host google.com

^Cxps15 /home/will # rc-service dhcpcd restart

 * samba -> stop: smbd ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * samba -> stop: nmbd ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Stopping openvpn ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Stopping dropbox ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Stopping DHCP Client Daemon ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting DHCP Client Daemon ...                                                                           [ ok ]

xps15 /home/will #  * Starting openvpn ...

 * Starting dropbox ...

 * samba -> start: smbd ...

 * Detaching to start `/opt/bin/dropbox' ...

 * Mounting network filesystems ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 * WARNING: openvpn has started, but is inactive

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

xps15 /home/will # host google.com

google.com has address 216.58.193.174

google.com mail is handled by 20 alt1.aspmx.l.google.com.

google.com mail is handled by 30 alt2.aspmx.l.google.com.

google.com mail is handled by 10 aspmx.l.google.com.

google.com mail is handled by 40 alt3.aspmx.l.google.com.

google.com mail is handled by 50 alt4.aspmx.l.google.com.

xps15 /home/will # ip a

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1000

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 brd 127.255.255.255 scope host lo

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

2: wlp2s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 9c:b6:d0:de:75:a3 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 192.168.0.31/24 brd 192.168.0.255 scope global wlp2s0

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

7: tun0: <POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST,NOARP,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UNKNOWN group default qlen 100

    link/none 

    inet 10.88.10.6 peer 10.88.10.5/32 scope global tun0

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

xps15 /home/will # ip r

0.0.0.0/1 via 10.88.10.5 dev tun0 

default via 192.168.0.1 dev wlp2s0  src 192.168.0.31  metric 302 

10.88.10.1 via 10.88.10.5 dev tun0 

10.88.10.5 dev tun0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.88.10.6 

128.0.0.0/1 via 10.88.10.5 dev tun0 

137.59.252.152 via 192.168.0.1 dev wlp2s0 

192.168.0.0/24 dev wlp2s0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.0.31  metric 302 

xps15 /home/will # ping -c 1 192.168.0.1

PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=3.64 ms

--- 192.168.0.1 ping statistics ---

1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 3.641/3.641/3.641/0.000 ms

xps15 /home/will # cat /var/log/messages

Jul 26 15:06:19 xps15 syslogd 1.5.1: restart.

Jul 26 15:06:20 xps15 kernel: klogd 1.5.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started.

Jul 26 15:06:20 xps15 kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-4.12.3_pappy_mcfae-xps15-v1.1

Jul 26 15:06:20 xps15 kernel: Inspecting /usr/src/linux/System.map

Jul 26 15:06:20 xps15 kernel: Cannot find map file.

Jul 26 15:06:20 xps15 kernel: Loaded 108564 symbols from 10 modules.

Jul 26 15:08:25 xps15 root: ACPI event unhandled: button/lid LID close

Jul 26 15:08:26 xps15 kernel: [232055.811508] PM: Syncing filesystems ... done.

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232056.058401] Freezing user space processes ... (elapsed 0.001 seconds) done.

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232056.059706] OOM killer disabled.

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232056.059706] Freezing remaining freezable tasks ... (elapsed 0.001 seconds) done.

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232056.060847] Suspending console(s) (use no_console_suspend to debug)

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232056.060963] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232056.099922] ACPI : EC: event blocked

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.239923] PM: suspend of devices complete after 1178.982 msecs

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.255862] PM: late suspend of devices complete after 15.937 msecs

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.256009] ACPI : EC: interrupt blocked

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.257792] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: System wakeup enabled by ACPI

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.306414] PM: noirq suspend of devices complete after 50.551 msecs

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.306612] ACPI: Preparing to enter system sleep state S3

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.310690] ACPI : EC: EC stopped

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.310691] PM: Saving platform NVS memory

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.310733] Disabling non-boot CPUs ...

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.320068] smpboot: CPU 1 is now offline

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.325356] ACPI: Low-level resume complete

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.325466] ACPI : EC: EC started

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.325466] PM: Restoring platform NVS memory

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.326252] Suspended for 648.000 seconds

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.326302] Enabling non-boot CPUs ...

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.329165] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.329166] smpboot: Booting Node 0 Processor 1 APIC 0x2

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.329787]  cache: parent cpu1 should not be sleeping

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.329815] intel_pstate: Disabling energy efficiency optimization

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.329873] CPU1 is up

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.330994] ACPI: Waking up from system sleep state S3

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.850582] ACPI : EC: interrupt unblocked

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.862923] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.873904] PM: noirq resume of devices complete after 23.399 msecs

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.886477] PM: early resume of devices complete after 12.466 msecs

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.886514] ACPI : EC: event unblocked

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.891907] rtc_cmos 00:02: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.958432] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: port 11 resume PLC timeout

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232057.987428] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: port 8 resume PLC timeout

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232058.016707] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: port 6 resume PLC timeout

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232058.200499] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 4 SControl 300)

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232058.295974] usb 1-7: reset full-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232058.619939] usb 1-9: reset full-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232058.755074] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Unknown eventid: 90118

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232058.996057] usb 1-12: reset high-speed USB device number 5 using xhci_hcd

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.101013] psmouse serio1: synaptics: queried max coordinates: x [..5664], y [..4646]

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.134920] psmouse serio1: synaptics: queried min coordinates: x [1278..], y [1206..]

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.199671] PM: resume of devices complete after 1313.190 msecs

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.199894] acpi LNXPOWER:16: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.199955] acpi LNXPOWER:15: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200014] acpi LNXPOWER:14: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200075] acpi LNXPOWER:13: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200133] acpi LNXPOWER:12: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200192] acpi LNXPOWER:11: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200251] acpi LNXPOWER:10: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200309] acpi LNXPOWER:0f: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200370] acpi LNXPOWER:0e: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200428] acpi LNXPOWER:0d: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200487] acpi LNXPOWER:0c: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200546] acpi LNXPOWER:0b: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200605] acpi LNXPOWER:0a: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200663] acpi LNXPOWER:09: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200722] acpi LNXPOWER:08: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200783] acpi LNXPOWER:07: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200842] acpi LNXPOWER:06: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200901] acpi LNXPOWER:05: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.200959] acpi LNXPOWER:04: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.201025] acpi LNXPOWER:03: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.201068] OOM killer enabled.

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 kernel: [232059.201068] Restarting tasks ... done.

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 root: ACPI event unhandled: button/lid LID open

Jul 26 15:19:17 xps15 root: ACPI event unhandled: battery PNP0C0A:00 00000081 00000001

Jul 26 15:19:18 xps15 kernel: [232059.753045] [drm] RC6 on

Jul 26 15:19:22 xps15 kernel: [232064.139813] wlp2s0: authenticate with 58:6d:8f:7a:0d:38

Jul 26 15:19:22 xps15 kernel: [232064.206466] wlp2s0: send auth to 58:6d:8f:7a:0d:38 (try 1/3)

Jul 26 15:19:22 xps15 kernel: [232064.208151] wlp2s0: authenticated

Jul 26 15:19:22 xps15 kernel: [232064.208801] wlp2s0: associate with 58:6d:8f:7a:0d:38 (try 1/3)

Jul 26 15:19:22 xps15 kernel: [232064.212191] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 58:6d:8f:7a:0d:38 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=4)

Jul 26 15:19:22 xps15 kernel: [232064.214177] wlp2s0: associated

Jul 26 15:22:07 xps15 root: ACPI event unhandled: button/lid LID close

Jul 26 15:22:07 xps15 kernel: [232229.393660] PM: Syncing filesystems ... done.

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232229.573445] Freezing user space processes ... (elapsed 0.001 seconds) done.

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232229.574787] OOM killer disabled.

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232229.574787] Freezing remaining freezable tasks ... (elapsed 0.001 seconds) done.

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232229.575940] Suspending console(s) (use no_console_suspend to debug)

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232229.576073] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 58:6d:8f:7a:0d:38 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232229.613982] ACPI : EC: event blocked

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.746894] PM: suspend of devices complete after 1170.842 msecs

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.762830] PM: late suspend of devices complete after 15.934 msecs

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.762979] ACPI : EC: interrupt blocked

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.764979] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: System wakeup enabled by ACPI

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.813385] PM: noirq suspend of devices complete after 50.553 msecs

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.813583] ACPI: Preparing to enter system sleep state S3

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.816620] ACPI : EC: EC stopped

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.816620] PM: Saving platform NVS memory

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.816663] Disabling non-boot CPUs ...

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.827038] smpboot: CPU 1 is now offline

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.832333] ACPI: Low-level resume complete

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.832452] ACPI : EC: EC started

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.832453] PM: Restoring platform NVS memory

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.833239] Suspended for 111.495 seconds

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.833309] Enabling non-boot CPUs ...

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.836194] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.836194] smpboot: Booting Node 0 Processor 1 APIC 0x2

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.836831]  cache: parent cpu1 should not be sleeping

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.836858] intel_pstate: Disabling energy efficiency optimization

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.836923] CPU1 is up

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.838035] ACPI: Waking up from system sleep state S3

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.866357] ACPI : EC: interrupt unblocked

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.878969] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.889887] PM: noirq resume of devices complete after 23.608 msecs

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.902443] PM: early resume of devices complete after 12.450 msecs

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.903000] ACPI : EC: event unblocked

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.966855] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: port 11 resume PLC timeout

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232230.988842] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: port 8 resume PLC timeout

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232231.010668] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: port 6 resume PLC timeout

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232231.013327] rtc_cmos 00:02: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232231.209861] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 4 SControl 300)

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232231.281944] usb 1-7: reset full-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232231.607917] usb 1-9: reset full-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232231.665375] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Unknown eventid: 90118

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232231.931939] usb 1-12: reset high-speed USB device number 5 using xhci_hcd

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232232.131052] PM: resume of devices complete after 1228.605 msecs

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232232.131274] acpi LNXPOWER:16: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232232.131336] acpi LNXPOWER:15: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232232.131396] acpi LNXPOWER:14: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232232.131462] acpi LNXPOWER:13: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232232.131519] acpi LNXPOWER:12: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232232.131577] acpi LNXPOWER:11: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232232.131636] acpi LNXPOWER:10: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232232.131694] acpi LNXPOWER:0f: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232232.131753] acpi LNXPOWER:0e: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232232.131814] acpi LNXPOWER:0d: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232232.131873] acpi LNXPOWER:0c: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232232.131931] acpi LNXPOWER:0b: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232232.131988] acpi LNXPOWER:0a: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232232.132045] acpi LNXPOWER:09: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232232.132104] acpi LNXPOWER:08: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232232.132162] acpi LNXPOWER:07: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232232.132220] acpi LNXPOWER:06: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232232.132278] acpi LNXPOWER:05: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232232.132336] acpi LNXPOWER:04: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232232.132394] acpi LNXPOWER:03: Turning OFF

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232232.132436] OOM killer enabled.

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 kernel: [232232.132437] Restarting tasks ... done.

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 root: ACPI event unhandled: button/lid LID open

Jul 26 15:24:01 xps15 root: ACPI event unhandled: battery PNP0C0A:00 00000081 00000001

Jul 26 15:24:02 xps15 kernel: [232232.218947] psmouse serio1: synaptics: queried max coordinates: x [..5664], y [..4646]

Jul 26 15:24:02 xps15 kernel: [232232.249620] psmouse serio1: synaptics: queried min coordinates: x [1278..], y [1206..]

Jul 26 15:24:02 xps15 kernel: [232232.748013] [drm] RC6 on

Jul 26 15:24:06 xps15 kernel: [232237.071133] wlp2s0: authenticate with 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a

Jul 26 15:24:06 xps15 kernel: [232237.138691] wlp2s0: send auth to 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a (try 1/3)

Jul 26 15:24:06 xps15 kernel: [232237.140501] wlp2s0: authenticated

Jul 26 15:24:06 xps15 kernel: [232237.140770] wlp2s0: associate with 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a (try 1/3)

Jul 26 15:24:06 xps15 kernel: [232237.144121] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=5)

Jul 26 15:24:06 xps15 kernel: [232237.146117] wlp2s0: associated

```

----------

## charles17

As I am not the expert for openvpn, you might aslo check other sources like  topic 965190

 https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=openvpn

 https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/OpenVPN

Last edited by charles17 on Wed Jul 26, 2017 6:45 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## stardotstar

With openvpn on or off?

I've thought this through and I'm trying it with it on.

----------

## charles17

With openvpn on.  And for comparison, you might repeat with openvpn off.

----------

## stardotstar

This was not productive for some reason

```
will@xps15 ~ $ sudo s2ram

Password: 

KMS graphics driver is in use, skipping quirks.

will@xps15 ~ $ dmesg | sed -ne '/PM: Suspending system/,/*/p' > /tmp/dmesg-output

will@xps15 ~ $ cat /tmp/dmesg-output 

will@xps15 ~ $ su

Password: 

xps15 /home/will # dmesg | sed -ne '/PM: Suspending system/,/*/p' > /tmp/dmesg-output

xps15 /home/will # cat /tmp/dmesg-output 

xps15 /home/will # 

```

Here is all dmesg

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/9d5QvBtyxuIttTfv44ZH/

----------

## charles17

Looks like s2ram doesn't work(?)  How then are you getting suspend?

----------

## stardotstar

Oh, it definitely suspends - both with s2ram and when I close the lid.  I can hear the fans go off an everything.

I'll do some more testing now.

----------

## stardotstar

The suspend occurred immediately affter the s2ram - resume was normal with networking as I had stopped openvpn

```
xps15 /home/will # s2ram

KMS graphics driver is in use, skipping quirks.

xps15 /home/will # cat /var/log/messages

Jul 27 13:33:29 xps15 syslogd 1.5.1: restart.

Jul 27 13:33:30 xps15 kernel: klogd 1.5.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started.

Jul 27 13:33:30 xps15 kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-4.12.3_pappy_mcfae-xps15-v1.1

Jul 27 13:33:30 xps15 kernel: Inspecting /usr/src/linux/System.map

Jul 27 13:33:30 xps15 kernel: Cannot find map file.

Jul 27 13:33:31 xps15 kernel: Loaded 108564 symbols from 10 modules.

Jul 27 13:33:51 xps15 kernel: [74854.265904] PM: Syncing filesystems ... done.

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74854.419926] Freezing user space processes ... (elapsed 0.001 seconds) done.

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74854.421212] OOM killer disabled.

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74854.421212] Freezing remaining freezable tasks ... (elapsed 0.001 seconds) done.

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74854.422365] Suspending console(s) (use no_console_suspend to debug)

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74854.422479] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74854.461559] ACPI : EC: event blocked

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.639469] PM: suspend of devices complete after 1217.010 msecs

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.659403] PM: late suspend of devices complete after 19.932 msecs

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.659576] ACPI : EC: interrupt blocked

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.661456] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: System wakeup enabled by ACPI

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.709964] PM: noirq suspend of devices complete after 50.559 msecs

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.710162] ACPI: Preparing to enter system sleep state S3

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.713213] ACPI : EC: EC stopped

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.713214] PM: Saving platform NVS memory

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.713252] Disabling non-boot CPUs ...

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.723612] smpboot: CPU 1 is now offline

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.728911] ACPI: Low-level resume complete

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.729038] ACPI : EC: EC started

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.729039] PM: Restoring platform NVS memory

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.729830] Suspended for 3136.950 seconds

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.729888] Enabling non-boot CPUs ...

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.732770] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.732771] smpboot: Booting Node 0 Processor 1 APIC 0x2

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.733403]  cache: parent cpu1 should not be sleeping

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.733431] intel_pstate: Disabling energy efficiency optimization

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.733491] CPU1 is up

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.734596] ACPI: Waking up from system sleep state S3

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.878060] ACPI : EC: interrupt unblocked

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.890513] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.902477] PM: noirq resume of devices complete after 24.496 msecs

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.917055] PM: early resume of devices complete after 14.473 msecs

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.917097] ACPI : EC: event unblocked

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.925427] rtc_cmos 00:02: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74855.980908] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: port 11 resume PLC timeout

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74856.003265] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: port 8 resume PLC timeout

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74856.025634] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: port 6 resume PLC timeout

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74856.223824] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 4 SControl 300)

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74856.303525] usb 1-7: reset full-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74856.628521] usb 1-9: reset full-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74856.667945] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Unknown eventid: 90118

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74856.952506] usb 1-12: reset high-speed USB device number 5 using xhci_hcd

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74857.135940] psmouse serio1: synaptics: queried max coordinates: x [..5664], y [..4646]

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74857.151775] PM: resume of devices complete after 1234.714 msecs

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74857.151991] acpi LNXPOWER:16: Turning OFF

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74857.152052] acpi LNXPOWER:15: Turning OFF

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74857.152112] acpi LNXPOWER:14: Turning OFF

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74857.152172] acpi LNXPOWER:13: Turning OFF

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74857.152231] acpi LNXPOWER:12: Turning OFF

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74857.152293] acpi LNXPOWER:11: Turning OFF

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74857.152354] acpi LNXPOWER:10: Turning OFF

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74857.152415] acpi LNXPOWER:0f: Turning OFF

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74857.152475] acpi LNXPOWER:0e: Turning OFF

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74857.152533] acpi LNXPOWER:0d: Turning OFF

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74857.152593] acpi LNXPOWER:0c: Turning OFF

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74857.152651] acpi LNXPOWER:0b: Turning OFF

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74857.152710] acpi LNXPOWER:0a: Turning OFF

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74857.152769] acpi LNXPOWER:09: Turning OFF

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74857.152828] acpi LNXPOWER:08: Turning OFF

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74857.152887] acpi LNXPOWER:07: Turning OFF

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74857.152945] acpi LNXPOWER:06: Turning OFF

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74857.153004] acpi LNXPOWER:05: Turning OFF

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74857.153063] acpi LNXPOWER:04: Turning OFF

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74857.153122] acpi LNXPOWER:03: Turning OFF

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74857.153165] OOM killer enabled.

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74857.153165] Restarting tasks ... done.

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 kernel: [74857.167991] psmouse serio1: synaptics: queried min coordinates: x [1278..], y [1206..]

Jul 27 14:26:11 xps15 root: ACPI event unhandled: battery PNP0C0A:00 00000081 00000001

Jul 27 14:26:12 xps15 kernel: [74857.768611] [drm] RC6 on

Jul 27 14:26:16 xps15 kernel: [74862.091773] wlp2s0: authenticate with 58:6d:8f:7a:0d:38

Jul 27 14:26:16 xps15 kernel: [74862.158319] wlp2s0: send auth to 58:6d:8f:7a:0d:38 (try 1/3)

Jul 27 14:26:16 xps15 kernel: [74862.160006] wlp2s0: authenticated

Jul 27 14:26:16 xps15 kernel: [74862.160369] wlp2s0: associate with 58:6d:8f:7a:0d:38 (try 1/3)

Jul 27 14:26:16 xps15 kernel: [74862.163762] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 58:6d:8f:7a:0d:38 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=4)

Jul 27 14:26:16 xps15 kernel: [74862.165774] wlp2s0: associated

xps15 /home/will # 
```

----------

## charles17

Then it's all ok now? No need to manually restart dhcpcd after suspend?

 [SOLVED]?

----------

## stardotstar

well, the attribution of the problem is incorrect so I guess I could start a different thread - the need to restart dhcpcd after suspend appears to happen only when openvpn is running...

----------

## charles17

So the references in post 8096000 didn*t help?

----------

## stardotstar

digging now into the openvpn channels.  thank you.

----------

